# Confused



## Abbyrose (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to be able to grow healthy plants. I"m saving to purchase a good quality substrate - eco-complete, and am trying to understand the lighting.

Our aquariums are standard bought 29 gallon, and 10 gallon with a single track fluorescent tube. I just purchased a flora-glo tube for the 29 gallon, but am wondering if this was enough, or even right for the tank. It says 90 lux, 2800 K, but I really am not sure whether this means it is high, medium, or low light.

I have searched for information on light ranges but don't really understand.

Thanks, Rose


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The lux isn't bad.........for the bulb but the K is not the best. You are shooting for 6500K-10000K. You also want 2wpg of normal flourescent lighting or even pc lighting (1 pc of 55-65 watts would be ok). A 28 watt pc over the 10 gallon wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

All I use are hagen bulbs and I can't control my ever-so-fast growing plants LOL...*Aquaglo & powerglo*...I have somewhere around 80 watts per gallon on my 33 gal tank. I think that's what I have, anyway. The tank is still at my parents place as we haven't been able to move it in yet...
BTW - I don't have special substrate and my plants just explode...just use proper ferts *(Micros and Macros*) and definitely a *Co2 Machine.

*Anyhow, yeah, what damon said - 2wpg should be good but you gotta have the other two things working with - and your plants should be haaaaaaaappy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

80 Wpg? I think that is wrong  Take your total watts and divid by your tank size. (Its a little off this way because a 33 gallon tank doesnt hold 33 gallons).


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

woops i meant to say i have 80 WATTS on my 33 gallon...........sorry lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I go with the cheap alternative... GE Sunshine or Daylight bulbs, from Lowe's etc.....the sunshine bulbs are 5000k and daylight are 6700k....full spectrum and are perfect for plants, they come in 18 , 24, and 48 inch lengths.
here's some examples of the results
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/?action=view&current=Fish092505004.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/?action=view&current=Fish092505012.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/?action=view&current=Fish092505007.jpg
also, for substrate, I use sand and or gravel from my local gravel pit and just use root tabs and Jobe's spikes
very low tech


----------

